# Here is my Even Easier Slipper Pattern



## Medicgirl

I was posting this under another post, but thought you all might enjoy this version of these simple slippers. I have never had the pattern proofed, so if anyone finds an issue, let me know and I can correct and repost it. Just to give credit, this version is based upon my dear friend Ruth's pattern that was knitted by her Dutch Grandmother every year for Christmas. She got a pair of these and two pair of socks that her and her siblings and cousins wore all year. Their only socks. Different times. She knitted them for everyone as she grew up after her Grandmother was gone. Often pulling late nights to get 20 plus pairs out in time. I was hoping this might bite some of you with the Christmas or Holiday knitting bug. These are such a great project for a new knitter and a mindless romp for the old hands too. I love a wonderful hand made gift. I think it is like a bit of magic in our modern world and shows respect for all those who knitted for almost basic survival. So, last time I tried to share a pattern it was a lot of misery and pain. Maybe this time it will go better. I know there are a million such versions of this slipper, but this one eliminates the every other row purl sts that create folds between the sole and the sides. Turns out no one missed the folds and it actually did not make it fit any better for the hassle of the new knitter to have to count down to the purls. If you knitted these you probably remember what I am prattling on about here. Anyway, enjoy this pattern. You can knit it your way on needles you have. I have a pick of a pair started for my sister's tiny little feet. I like a nice little slipper for the stockings, my siblings still want these for Christmas and I think I have been making them for 45 years. (YIKES). First pair was for my older brother when I was just out of kindergarten and they were a god awful muss. But, over the years, better color choices and no dropped sts. Teach someone to knit this fall... The more of us who knit, the more of us who will buy yarn, the more they will make and the cheaper it will be. So please create some new knitters. XO


----------



## dora mac

Thanks for your pattern. I have made these before and know what you mean about eliminating the ridge.


----------



## Medicgirl

Ridge, better word... Thanks!


----------



## Medicgirl

When I say create new knitters, I am 51, so I mean take existing humans and teach them to knit... not birth them from scratch. But, for my children, create them, please, create some more of them.


----------



## Julek5p5

I'm going to give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## Medicgirl

Julek5p5 said:


> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks.


You are a rock star... Let me know what ya think. I am believing that the way knitting patters have been written is a conspiracy to make it needlessly difficult and frustrating, and for what. Why? Maybe this will be easier and not anger the knitting gods. Much love.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Thank you for the pattern. My first project ever was Grandmother's slippers. Question regarding your pattern: in your first line do you mean two strands of worsted? (Should the or be of?)


----------



## Medicgirl

Yes... thank you.



Lafemmefran said:


> Thank you for the pattern. My first project ever was Grandmother's slippers. Question regarding your pattern: in your first line do you mean two strands of worsted? (Should the or be of.)


----------



## Lafemmefran

Medicgirl said:


> Yes... thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Medicgirl

fixed it...


----------



## g-mom

My 14 year old grandson just asked to learn to knit. He caught on very quickly, but he hasn't actually made a project yet.


----------



## JoRae

Great post. I learned to knit in 8th grade in 1963 on this type of slippers. Made them for my mom. One was shorter than the other and had a few mistakes but she wore them until they wore out. Fun memories.


----------



## Medicgirl

JoRae said:


> Great post. I learned to knit in 8th grade in 1963 on this type of slippers. Made them for my mom. One was shorter than the other and had a few mistakes but she wore them until they wore out. Fun memories.


Charming. Good mother.


----------



## Medicgirl

g-mom said:


> My 14 year old grandson just asked to learn to knit. He caught on very quickly, but he hasn't actually made a project yet.


Love a Man that can knit, warms my Irish soul.


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Thank you!


----------



## yarnawhile

Thank you for this pattern and the charming story. I have never seen this pattern, but I'm definitely going to give it a go. I think I'll try joining in the round when I start the ribbing and thereby eliminate one seam. What do you think?


----------



## Medicgirl

Smashing. No reason it would not work!


----------



## Charlotte80

That was my favorite pattern for years. I taught myself to do the toe on dpns and eliminated the seam, then picked up stitches around the top and knit a ribbed top with a tie. Gave them as gifts and they were appreciated.


----------



## Medicgirl

Charlotte80 said:


> That was my favorite pattern for years. I taught myself to do the toe on dpns and eliminated the seam, then picked up stitches around the top and knit a ribbed top with a tie. Gave them as gifts and they were appreciated.


Just lovey.


----------



## krestiekrew

Great memory lane pattern.


----------



## mcmanusp

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :sm09:


----------



## Barrbelle

Anxious to get started on these! Thanks for sharing. Do you know how to add a link to download a pdf of your pattern so that it can be printed full size directly from your entry? Would love to have that. Going to save this -- but will keep watching for the other format. If you need help, I'd be happy to try.


----------



## johannecw

Thanks for sharing your nice pattern.


----------



## angelknitter

thank you sooo much for the pattern and telling us about your story,i cant wait to make them bless you for sharing x


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks so much for the pattern...so simple, yet so practical


----------



## jeannesmom

Thank you...my mom did this also!


----------



## mombr4

thanks for the pattern, and sharing such a lovely story.
I'm wondering if pattern uses worsted weight doubled if it might be close to the thickness using a chunky yarn. 
Have lots bought to make slippers, so might give them a try since I find it hard knitting with two strands.


----------



## KarenLeigh

Thank you! I've been asked to knit slippers and your pattern is ideal. Question: Can anything be applied to the bottoms to prevent slipping on bare floors?


----------



## pierrette

Thanks!


----------



## choconut

KarenLeigh said:


> Thank you! I've been asked to knit slippers and your pattern is ideal. Question: Can anything be applied to the bottoms to prevent slipping on bare floors?


KarenLeigh, I have researched how to treat the bottoms of slippers and found a few suggestions. The one that seems easiest and possibly the best is to apply some clear silicon to the soles. I have not made slippers yet, they are in my plan, but silicon will be the way I go. Not too thick so it doesn't make a bulge, and will dry faster.


----------



## Justme

do you have a picture of these?


----------



## fgould

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## olympiacocoa

Thanks for this. Love the way you wrote up the pattern!


----------



## antiqueone

Medicgirl said:


> When I say create new knitters, I am 51, so I mean take existing humans and teach them to knit... not birth them from scratch. But, for my children, create them, please, create some more of them.


LOL. Sounds like Granny is having baby withdrawal..... I now have to wait for more greats, have one, and 5 grands in their mid-20's.....waiting for ????. Oh, the right partner, finish another degree, found the right partner but changing jobs/house/whatever. I'm proud of all of them, and yet not one of them wants to knit. YET.


----------



## kathycapp

Thank you!


----------



## rjazz

looking forward to a picture...thanks for the pattern


----------



## damemary

I'll be watching and hoping for alternate format. I was thinking the same thing.



Barrbelle said:


> Anxious to get started on these! Thanks for sharing. Do you know how to add a link to download a pdf of your pattern so that it can be printed full size directly from your entry? Would love to have that. Going to save this -- but will keep watching for the other format. If you need help, I'd be happy to try.


----------



## JeanDal

Medicgirl said:


> When I say create new knitters, I am 51, so I mean take existing humans and teach them to knit... not birth them from scratch. But, for my children, create them, please, create some more of them.


 :sm06: :sm12: :sm09:
Love this comment!


----------



## BlueBerry36

Thank you so much an going to try them too!!????????


----------



## sbeth53

These look great...thanks for the pattern :sm24:


----------



## Nanie

Thanks! ????


----------



## Metrogal

Thank you for this. I'm going to knit a pair today. The original pattern is the very first items my sister and I learned to knit way back when I was 7 and she was 5!


----------



## maureen0614

It is very easy to copy the image of the directions from the initial post and then paste them into a blank word document and print. Works perfectly and takes about 15 seconds.


----------



## Dorabell

Thank you very much. Iam now inspired to try this pattern and hopefully will be able to turn out a few in time for Christmas.


----------



## mzmom1

I'm so glad you posted this, I was just looking for the Grandmother slippers a couple of days ago. Thanks!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Medicgirl said:


> When I say create new knitters, I am 51, so I mean take existing humans and teach them to knit... not birth them from scratch. But, for my children, create them, please, create some more of them.


LOL. And thanks for the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Charlotte80 said:


> That was my favorite pattern for years. I taught myself to do the toe on dpns and eliminated the seam, then picked up stitches around the top and knit a ribbed top with a tie. Gave them as gifts and they were appreciated.


 I need to do this on a pair I'm making. I just have never done it. Maybe you could help? They are for someone disabled and she doesn't want them falling off. TIA. 
I will also PM you in case you don't see this post.


----------



## Dabs1971

Thanks for the pattern. Looking forward to trying the pattern.


----------



## wendy zettel

Thanks!


----------



## Medicgirl

Just added the PDF version at the beginning of the post... Hope this makes life worth the living today pretty people.


----------



## Angelina Camille

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Medicgirl

Check out the beginning of the post, you can see one in the pic...


Justme said:


> do you have a picture of these?


----------



## irishrose24

Thanks for posting this pattern! Have never tackled a pair of slippers before- guess I'll give this a go. :sm01:


----------



## Wroclawnice

Thank you for posting. Never made slippers before will try this one one day.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

Medicgirl said:


> I was posting this under another post, but thought you all might enjoy this version of these simple slippers. I have never had the pattern proofed, so if anyone finds an issue, let me know and I can correct and repost it. Just to give credit, this version is based upon my dear friend Ruth's pattern that was knitted by her Dutch Grandmother every year for Christmas. She got a pair of these and two pair of socks that her and her siblings and cousins wore all year. Their only socks. Different times. She knitted them for everyone as she grew up after her Grandmother was gone. Often pulling late nights to get 20 plus pairs out in time. I was hoping this might bite some of you with the Christmas or Holiday knitting bug. These are such a great project for a new knitter and a mindless romp for the old hands too. I love a wonderful hand made gift. I think it is like a bit of magic in our modern world and shows respect for all those who knitted for almost basic survival. So, last time I tried to share a pattern it was a lot of misery and pain. Maybe this time it will go better. I know there are a million such versions of this slipper, but this one eliminates the every other row purl sts that create folds between the sole and the sides. Turns out no one missed the folds and it actually did not make it fit any better for the hassle of the new knitter to have to count down to the purls. If you knitted these you probably remember what I am prattling on about here. Anyway, enjoy this pattern. You can knit it your way on needles you have. I have a pick of a pair started for my sister's tiny little feet. I like a nice little slipper for the stockings, my siblings still want these for Christmas and I think I have been making them for 45 years. (YIKES). First pair was for my older brother when I was just out of kindergarten and they were a god awful muss. But, over the years, better color choices and no dropped sts. Teach someone to knit this fall... The more of us who knit, the more of us who will buy yarn, the more they will make and the cheaper it will be. So please create some new knitters. XO


Good old faithful. That pattern goes back to the late sixties. I am 71 and spent one fall knitting those for everyone but put large pom poms on them.
:sm24:


----------



## carolelee

That's a great pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## riversong200

Thanks!


----------



## imalulu

Thank you, Medicgirl, I made these back in my first years of knitting....think I'll make some this year for all my friends for Christmas.

Edited to add: I still don't see the PDF...here is my created PDF of Medicgirl's pattern :


----------



## Knitting Gamma

I have been making these for probably fifty years. Every fall i get requests from my kids and grandkids


----------



## Medicgirl

My friend was born in 1955 and her grandma had been making them well before that, from the look of the slipper, I am guessing they hail from the 1940's. I know the double strand and omitted ridge fold is a more modern twist. Great standby and so warm and fuzzy everyone is knitting pairs up. Charmed and blessed. Please post pics. Too sweet.


----------



## eppe

thank you


----------



## Sunnydaze

Thank you. Some Christmas slipper coming up.


----------



## Danielito

Wow, great, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5

Thank you for posting this. I bookmarked it!!


----------



## CAS50

Thanks for the pattern, I looked and didn't see a .pdf but I'm ok with printing the original.
I can't see a pic of the completed slippers though.



Medicgirl said:


> Just added the PDF version at the beginning of the post... Hope this makes life worth the living today pretty people.


----------



## Sue721

Thank you for the well written pattern, your kindergarten knitting story, your friend's grandmother's story and the history of creating knitters. I will definitely be making these and try to entice a grandchild or two into giving these a go.


----------



## ljsb3

Thanks for the information - love this idea


----------



## Medicgirl

Sue721 said:


> Thank you for the well written pattern, your kindergarten knitting story, your friend's grandmother's story and the history of creating knitters. I will definitely be making these and try to entice a grandchild or two into giving these a go.


Well done you.


----------



## Medicgirl

PDF is hard to find apparently... I'll try it again.


----------



## Grammy Toni

Thank you! This seems easy enough and with the needle size and double yarn should go fast enough to be able to make some for Christmas THIS year! LOL


----------



## cheryllsms

Thanks! This is a wonderfully simple pattern, well written out.


----------



## kittygritty

Thanks very much for sharing your pattern. I'd love to see a pair that you made.


----------



## kittygritty

maureen0614 said:


> It is very easy to copy the image of the directions from the initial post and then paste them into a blank word document and print. Works perfectly and takes about 15 seconds.


Ditto-depending on your computer, just copy image. On my Mac I push control and click, then copy image, then past into a word document.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly ☺


----------



## Capva

Gweneth....I too made these sooo long ago with the pom-pom's! Anything good always lasts or comes back in fashion. Thanks a lot for this new pattern, think I am going to like it.


----------



## danywb

Thank you!


----------



## maryanneg

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern!


----------



## Nanknit

Thank you for posting your revised version. I have knitted these before with the ridge but I like your easier version best. My great-grandma made them for me and my eldest brother when we were youngsters and each year through to when I was about 8 and could knit my own. Brought back warm memories of sitting next to her learning how to follow the pattern. Thank you.
Jen


----------



## Sara Mae

Thank You


----------



## RustyLuvsMe

Thanks for posting this. I have never knit any slippers before, but I thought that I'd like to try these.I downloaded the .pdf file to the downloads folder in my computer. The first pair of these slippers will be for me.


----------



## deblh

Thank you for sharing the pattern! I will give them a try and hopefully make some for the upcoming holidays!


----------



## klrober

Thanks for the pattern. It's similar to one I knit as a kid but never stayed with knitting. 
No download just notecard & pen is all I needed...


----------



## cr8images

I remember knitting these as a child. Of course I had to have Pom poms on mine.


----------



## Nanamel14

Medicgirl said:


> PDF is hard to find apparently... I'll try it again.


Thank you


----------



## knitteerli

I have made these for decades now, always very popular. I have friends who keep baskets of them by the door for their guest to use once they have taken off their winter boots. Should get cracking on some for this winter, have a friend who is having a new addition built and she has asked me already if I'd do some. Love them!


----------



## LAREDOGIRL

Thanks for the pattern, Medicgirl. I want to use some stash yarn ... what is est. yardage for pair of medium adult (say size 8). I'm just looking for a ballpark idea.


----------



## Medicgirl

Medicgirl said:


> I was posting this under another post, but thought you all might enjoy this version of these simple slippers. I have never had the pattern proofed, so if anyone finds an issue, let me know and I can correct and repost it. Just to give credit, this version is based upon my dear friend Ruth's pattern that was knitted by her Dutch Grandmother every year for Christmas. She got a pair of these and two pair of socks that her and her siblings and cousins wore all year. Their only socks. Different times. She knitted them for everyone as she grew up after her Grandmother was gone. Often pulling late nights to get 20 plus pairs out in time. I was hoping this might bite some of you with the Christmas or Holiday knitting bug. These are such a great project for a new knitter and a mindless romp for the old hands too. I love a wonderful hand made gift. I think it is like a bit of magic in our modern world and shows respect for all those who knitted for almost basic survival. So, last time I tried to share a pattern it was a lot of misery and pain. Maybe this time it will go better. I know there are a million such versions of this slipper, but this one eliminates the every other row purl sts that create folds between the sole and the sides. Turns out no one missed the folds and it actually did not make it fit any better for the hassle of the new knitter to have to count down to the purls. If you knitted these you probably remember what I am prattling on about here. Anyway, enjoy this pattern. You can knit it your way on needles you have. I have a pick of a pair started for my sister's tiny little feet. I like a nice little slipper for the stockings, my siblings still want these for Christmas and I think I have been making them for 45 years. (YIKES). First pair was for my older brother when I was just out of kindergarten and they were a god awful muss. But, over the years, better color choices and no dropped sts. Teach someone to knit this fall... The more of us who knit, the more of us who will buy yarn, the more they will make and the cheaper it will be. So please create some new knitters. XO


----------



## Medicgirl

LAREDOGIRL said:


> Thanks for the pattern, Medicgirl. I want to use some stash yarn ... what is est. yardage for pair of medium adult (say size 8). I'm just looking for a ballpark idea.


Howdy Laredogirl, I have to say I don't rightly know Missy, But I think I can reckon a guess. It is only a few ounces of worsted to make a smaller size slipper. Just made some for my freakishly small footed sister (that is actually what we call her, not really, but I am gonna start) and it has enough stretch to fit my comparatively manly sizes 7-8 (38-39) foot (I strictly wear a size 7, but an 8 feels so good that sometimes I usually buy that one) and one of her slippers weighs an about 1.5 oz. Let's be liberal, hard for this libertarian, but let's guess 4oz for the pair. If there are approximately 50 yards to an oz of worsted and it takes say 4 oz to make the slippers a bit bigger... 200 yards, or 100 yards of each of your two strands of worsted. Hmmm? I think the Nuns would be proud, I am fairly sure that is the ticket.

I know someone in the deep end of our gene-pool may have a better idea...


----------



## Frosch

I am going to give these a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danywb

I'm going to make a pair. Do you slipper knitters usually put something at the bottom so they're not too slippery? And what is your favorite thing to use?


----------



## Medicgirl

danywb said:


> I'm going to make a pair. Do you slipper knitters usually put something at the bottom so they're not too slippery? And what is your favorite thing to use?


I don't put anything on the bottom usually, but have knitted a second sole to attach to give it padding and more durability. I have also bought the leather bottoms and the leather toes and heel pieces. It is so easy to knit them up that I just make more...


----------



## TabathaJoy

Thank you for sharing your grandma's pattern with us. I will definately be making a few pairs for christmas.


----------



## Bunyip

Thank you for the great pattern.


----------



## danywb

Thank you


----------



## lexiemae

danywb said:


> I'm going to make a pair. Do you slipper knitters usually put something at the bottom so they're not too slippery? And what is your favorite thing to use?


One of the earlier posts suggested clear silicon on the sole for safety. I guess you would buy it from a craft store or the internet.


----------



## danywb

Duly noted, thank you


----------



## Mirror

Nice slippers


----------



## yarnawhile

Here's my first pair, made for my 8yr old (almost 9) GS and gave them as a back-to-school present. Knitted with Plymouth Encore worsted wt, 1 strand gray color #0463 and 1 strand of self striping gray, black, brown, red, beige, color #7654. When starting the ribbing I joined in the round and since I wanted 2 K sts at the top of the foot I K 1 (P 2, K 2) to last 3 st, P 2, K 1, and I decided to add a cuff by picking up 1 st for each garter ridge + 1 in the heel seam.


----------



## Medicgirl

yarnawhile said:


> Here's my first pair, made for my 8yr old (almost 9) GS and gave them as a back-to-school present. Knitted with Plymouth Encore worsted wt, 1 strand gray color #0463 and 1 strand of self striping gray, black, brown, red, beige, color #7654. When starting the ribbing I joined in the round and since I wanted 2 K sts at the top of the foot I K 1 (P 2, K 2) to last 3 st, P 2, K 1, and I decided to add a cuff by picking up 1 st for each garter ridge + 1 in the heel seam.


Super cute! Well done you...


----------



## yarnawhile

Thank you!


----------



## Di Colo

Thanks


----------



## Yarn doll

My grandmother taught me the stitches when I was very young. I never continue to knit.
Many....years later my sister bugged me to try again. So this year I started with hats. Many different types and patterns. 
But this pattern I had to print...
It’s the exact pattern my grandmother had and made.
She had hers printed on onion skin paper. Some times hard to read. But she made many of slippers for ALL the grandkids....
Thanks for the pattern and memories..


----------

